# New SSL/TLS vulnerability



## AMDbuilder (Mar 3, 2015)

It looks like the researchers are at it again with a new SSL/TLS vulnerability - CVE-2015-0204 or the FREAK attack.

Naturally, details are available on the exploits website: https://freakattack.com/


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

might be helpful to someone: https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 4, 2015)

site gives 404 not found and that CVE number CVE-2015-0204 already addressed with last OpenSSL release https://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2015-0066.html


----------



## ModyDev (Mar 4, 2015)

CloudFlare - https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-sites-are-protected-from-freak/


----------



## AMDbuilder (Mar 4, 2015)

If you remove the end / the exploits website should load.


----------

